# stack or not?



## dualsubs (Jan 28, 2012)

i was wondering if i could stack my subs and how,because of glossy finish?.2x def tech reference 1800w each any feed back would be appreciated,thanks in advance.:dontknow:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would think that you would have to couple the 2 together so the top one doesn't rattlle off to the floor.
Do you want them on top off one another because of space restraints? If not then i'd seperate them for better bass optimisation.:T Move them into different locations to come up with the best results if that is an option.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

bambino said:


> I would think that you would have to couple the 2 together so the top one doesn't rattlle off to the floor.
> Do you want them on top off one another because of space restraints? If not then i'd seperate them for better bass optimisation.:T Move them into different locations to come up with the best results if that is an option.


+1 Especially---> "Move them into different locations to come up with the best results if that is an option."
Having subs in different locations in a room offers a lot of sq benefits...IF you can do it.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> +1 Especially---> "Move them into different locations to come up with the best results if that is an option."
> Having subs in different locations in a room offers a lot of sq benefits...IF you can do it.


Exactly what I was about to say. It seems to me that having stacked subs would, for the most part, defeat the purpose of having dual subs.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with all the above posts. It would be much better to place the subs in two 'ideal' locations (as much as possible). It'll really smooth out the bass in your room for a greater listening area.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Separating the subs can smooth bass throughout the room for multiple listening positions. 

Co-locating (stacking or placing side by side) subs can yield significant SPL increases through acoustic coupling. If there is only one main listening position, EQ for that area and enjoy the added bass.

dualsubs - Try hockey pucks, or a sorbothane exercise pad cut to fit between the subs to isolate them from each other and help keep them from sliding around.


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

If you want a little better sound quality ie smoother bass then find 2 good spots & make sure the Phase is correct.

If you wanna rock out with more output then stack them!!

I've tried both options when I used to have identical 12" subs. I prefered them stack because the output was awesome!! Then I jumped up to a 15" & am loving it


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

If you want to stackem get some of the rubberized mat used to line shelves and drawers. It's thick enough to eliminate contact rattles and sticky enough to keep units from sliding. All Walmarts,Target, Chain grocers, carry the stuff . Can easily be cut to size.


----------



## superedge88 (Jan 4, 2012)

ISLAND1000 said:


> If you want to stackem get some of the rubberized mat used to line shelves and drawers. It's thick enough to eliminate contact rattles and sticky enough to keep units from sliding. All Walmarts,Target, Chain grocers, carry the stuff . Can easily be cut to size.


That is exactly what I use, works awesome.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The stacking idea is great if your looking for only one sweet spot but i would (if it allows) move them to seperate locations to even out the bass allthough it may tke some work i think you would be happier, beside that who always sits in the same place.:huh::T


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

tesseract said:


> Co-locating (stacking or placing side by side) subs can yield significant SPL increases through acoustic coupling. If there is only one main listening position, EQ for that area and enjoy the added bass.


I was surprised to learn that, even when subs are not collocated, in most rooms there is still an increase in SPL due to room gain effect. the increase is not uniform and at some frequencies the SPL may actually drop but overall there is a net increase in output.

check this out 
http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=content&id=80
see at the bottom of the article, in "Side Test: How much SPL from adding an identical subwoofer?" section.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

zheka said:


> I was surprised to learn that, even when subs are not collocated, in most rooms there is still an increase in SPL due to room gain effect. the increase is not uniform and at some frequencies the SPL may actually drop but overall there is a net increase in output.


Yes, one can expect gains when adding subs whether co-located or spread. It is always a good idea to EQ co-located subs. The nice thing about spreading multiple subs around the room is generally, less EQ is needed. 



> check this out
> http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=content&id=80
> see at the bottom of the article, in "Side Test: How much SPL from adding an identical subwoofer?" section.


Very interesting, thanks for that. I love the DataBass site. Those guys are true enthusiasts.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

ISLAND1000 said:


> If you want to stackem get some of the rubberized mat used to line shelves and drawers. It's thick enough to eliminate contact rattles and sticky enough to keep units from sliding. All Walmarts,Target, Chain grocers, carry the stuff . Can easily be cut to size.




That's exactly what I did with my dual MFW15's, and it worked perfectly. And they're pretty heavy. I probably don't need the added SPL's, as my ductwork and doors rattle to the point of distraction during heavy bass.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Or for a thicker layer, a yoga mat (same stores) works great.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

DeuceTrinal said:


> Or for a thicker layer, a yoga mat (same stores) works great.


`
A Yoga mat . . . . . ouhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

Eh, you'd most likely be better off placing the subwoofers using the subwoofer crawl technique before stacking the subwoofers. Stacking may give you a room gain due to the coupling but may invoke the dark side of room modes and give you poor response across the room and may give you boomier bass than you may prefer.


----------

